# Royce White: NBA, Rockets ‘want me gone’



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Royce White, recently reinstated after a months-long dispute with Houston’s management over the treatment of his mental health, said this week that he believes the NBA and the Rockets would prefer to move on without him.
> 
> In a video interview with The Huffington Post, White, who was recently assigned to the Rockets’ D-League affiliate, explained his reasoning, citing his independent voice and the inefficiency of properly treating players with mental health conditions.
> 
> ...


http://nba.si.com/2013/03/19/royce-...d-stern-adam-silver-daryl-morey/?sct=uk_t2_a9

I can't believe this entire situation still hasn't been resolved.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

At this point I do want him gone. Play ball or leave.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

He's on CNN now, so this continues to escalate. I mean, it's CNN. Once I find a video of that interview, I'll post.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

From what I've heard it sounds like he wants his personal psychiatrist's recommendations to be binding with the team, and the Rockets aren't receptive to that for obvious reasons.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess this guy should go play in the Dutch league, then he could ride a bike to away games. All this stuff could be real or not, but if he is too crazy to fly on a plane that disqualifies him from playing in the NBA.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Diable said:


> I guess this guy should go play in the Dutch league, then he could ride a bike to away games. All this stuff could be real or not, but if he is too crazy to fly on a plane that disqualifies him from playing in the NBA.


I honestly don't think it's the flying thing. It's that he wants his psychiatrists recommendations to be mandatory, like a doctor diagnosing a damaged knee. I understand the rationale, but the problem is where does the team draw the line. Can the psychiatrist tell the head coach that he's not allowed to correct White too forcefully? Does he need to be guaranteed a certain amount of playing time to feel his position is secure?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Making these sorts of demands to an organization is offering you one of the best jobs in the world is completely insane. That's what I mean. Either you want to ball or your don't. If you don't then stop making excuses and go home. If he wants to make the rules he should buy the Flint Tropics.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

It all depends on whether or not his disability can be reasonably accommodated.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Bogg said:


> I honestly don't think it's the flying thing. It's that he wants his psychiatrists recommendations to be mandatory, like a doctor diagnosing a damaged knee. I understand the rationale, but the problem is where does the team draw the line. Can the psychiatrist tell the head coach that he's not allowed to correct White too forcefully? Does he need to be guaranteed a certain amount of playing time to feel his position is secure?


There's no room for that in professional sports, this isn't little league where everybody gets to play. If you refuse to play the minutes you're allotted than you give the team no reason to continue giving you those minutes, let alone increasing your role. 

I would be way more supportive of him if he had went to the D League and was lighting fools up, at least then we'd know he's worth the hassle to an extent. But at this point, if you are refusing to play basketball you are not a professional basketball player. Therefore I have no desire to hear you speak if you're using the platform of being a professional basketball player to get your message out there. If he's not playing basketball he's just another guy with issues that wants somebody to listen to him, but I'm no longer interested in indulging him. Happy to hear the Rockets and the NBA are trending the same way.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

kbdullah said:


> He's on CNN now, so this continues to escalate. I mean, it's CNN. Once I find a video of that interview, I'll post.


OK, here we go:

http://newsroom.blogs.cnn.com/2013/03/21/the-nba-and-mental-illness/?iref=allsearch


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice knowing you Royce. Dude will probably never play an actual NBA game.


----------

